
An NPM package to check if a number is equal to 13 - dawkins
https://github.com/jezen/is-thirteen
======
Bjartr
I see this composing well with five.js

[https://github.com/jackdclark/five](https://github.com/jackdclark/five)

~~~
tazard
That would never work. five != 13

------
patrickbolle
But is it numberwang?

Maybe my weekend project will be a numberwang NPM package.

------
anonfunction
This code comment made me chuckle

    
    
        sometimes not a number but not not !NaN

------
itronitron
I'll just wait for the LTS release.

------
amingilani
I'm sorry, I don't follow. Why is this a thing?

Is this a parody of the plethora of "utility" libraries on npm that could just
be replaced with a few lines of code?

~~~
somebee
The NPM library is pretty insane. A slightly more advanced package than this
parody is 'is-odd' ([https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-
odd](https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-odd)). It has 3 million downloads within
the last 7 days.

Other than that, I must say that the repo is quite hilarious. The numerous
references to blockchains did it for me. "Perhaps adding a blockchain would
solve this problem, although at this stage I'm not exactly sure how."

~~~
minikomi
And, is-even, which depends on the is-odd library.

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-even](https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-even)

------
fenwick67
Wow I love the BDD inspired syntax.

Truly, now anybody can check if their number is thirteen without being a
hardcore developer!

------
phamilton

        "olivia wilde", // AND because SHE's "Thirteen"  
        "dr. remy beauregard hadley", // Why not 13's real name?!
    

These both made me chuckle.

------
finchisko
At least it is properly unit tested :D

------
trynumber9
>Code Of Conduct and Kindness

Very mature...

